# Studios Mull Changes to Movie 'Windows'



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From ABC News:

*Studios Mull Changes to Movie 'Windows'*


> Someday the phrase "Coming soon to a theater near you" could be replaced with "Coming soon to a Wal-Mart near you." The tradition of major films debuting first in theaters, then across staggered release "windows," including pay-per-view, home video, cable and, finally, broadcast TV, is being openly questioned.
> 
> Robert Iger, CEO-elect of The Walt Disney Co., recently suggested the day could come when a DVD is released while the movie is still in theaters. The millions of dollars that studios spend marketing first-run movies would serve double duty promoting the more profitable DVDs, making for a faster and more efficient return on investment.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

